# pool cue rack with custom glass insert



## mayday3374 (Feb 29, 2008)

i forgot to post this when i finished it. this rack was completed last spring but due to death in the family , i did not get to post it right away. it is my second woodworking project and i was very happy with it. its made of oak, nothing too fancy but a lot of hours went into sanding and routing the crest that holds the glass insert. it is now proudly displayed in my sisters rec. room. this years project is a wine cabinet which should be completed in a few more weeks if i am lucky


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Sweet rack!!!!!!! :blink: (something about that just doesn't sound right:laughing Seriously though, great job on the rack. Love the glass. Did you etch that yourself or have it done for you?
Ken


----------



## Fox E (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice Piece, great design! I haven't seen any Q racks with any style on the market.


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

Very nice rack,, like the design,and etched glass. Nice job on finish too.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

*Assume*

That pool rack is Right On Cue:laughing:
excellent, excellent workmanship.
Gee can I have one


----------



## mayday3374 (Feb 29, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks for all the compliments. unfortunately i did not do the glass, i found a woman online who carved the 1/2" glass to my needed specs. it is actually carved, not etched, it is much more 3 dimensional than a regular etching. if anyone is interested, i think i can find and post a link to her site. she was very reasonable and worked with me thru the whole design process. as for the rack, i searched online and took some ideas from the racks i saw, and added my own taste to it. my sister and her husband both attended clarkson U and met there so the glass piece was significant to this piece. again, thanks for the compliments.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice rack Mayday,
Just like I told the girl at the picnic.:laughing: I like the glass crest, very nice touch.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## trash collector (Dec 31, 2008)

Well built Q Rack, I'am sure it will last a life time. Nice finish too.
TC


----------



## bramclean (Jan 13, 2009)

Very well (unbought) rack! I really like the finish you did on this.


----------

